# Jewellery in Andorra?



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi,

Been through Andorra before and seen all the cheapo booze but have never looked before for jewellery.

Judy fancies a new necklace etc and as we may be down that way in September I thought i'd ask if you can get any decent duty free jewellery there?

Pete


----------



## bigtree (Feb 3, 2007)

Not sure about jewellery but I bought my wife an IWC watch for a good price,,you just have to haggle with them.


----------



## Sprinta (Sep 15, 2010)

Andorra was always 'the' place to go to buy cheap motorcycle gear like Arai and Dainese - the really good stuff - but the last couple of times I've been the prices have shot up to what we pay at home. 

I bought a couple of cameras last time because I wanted to upgrade and again they weren't bargains really, and one only came with a French instruction booklet.

Good hospital when I cut my ankle open though  

So for me the bargains aren't there to be had any more


----------



## mikkistash (Mar 27, 2010)

Head to Andorra la vella and shop around. It has been a few years since I last went but got a new snowboard around half the cost of here and my mate got a watch just short of £400 cheaper than here.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Thanks for the replies, has anyone actually bought jewellery there?

Pete


----------



## provencal (Nov 5, 2008)

Hi Pete,

Be careful of the French customs. Every time we return, they ask, ready to pounce, " Have you been to Andorra?".

We have been searched pretty thoroughly without having been, and I daren't think what they would do if we'd said "yes". 

Would certainly be worth being armed with good receipts and be prepared to pay duty.

Sorry Judy,

Brian


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Thanks Brian.

Don't be sorry, you might have saved me a few bob :lol: 

Pete


----------



## Biglol (Jul 16, 2007)

I don't know about Andorra but my wife who works in a Jewellers, said all the rings that are bought on the cruise trips are rubbish. They are only made to last a few months and because they are machine made they can't be re-sized.

Good Tip

It is only worth what you paid for it. It's not easy telling someone their ring is not worth what they paid for it, they get offended for some reason


----------

